# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  как по русски "make sense"?

## paramita

Здравствуйте!
Как перевести следующие? Прошу вас исправить мои ошибки и дать все возможные варианты,пожалуйста!
Спасибо! 
1.Your plan doesn't make any sense.=Твой план не имеет смысл.
2.It makes sense to invest in India now=Есть смысл инвестировать в Индию сейчас.
3.If the project doesn't make any financial sense, why you are taking part in it?=Если этот проэкт не выгодный, почему ты участвуешь в нём?
4.He need to come up with explanations that make sense.=Он должен придумать объяснения,которые .....?

----------


## Оля

> Здравствуйте!
> Как перевести следующее? Прошу вас исправить мои ошибки и дать все возможные варианты,пожалуйста!
> Спасибо! 
> 1.Your plan doesn't make any sense.=Твой план не имеет смысла. 
> 2.It makes sense to invest in India now=Сейчас есть смысл инвестировать в Индию. Better: Сейчас есть смысл вкладывать деньги в индийские компании. 
> 3.If the project doesn't make any financial sense, why you are taking part in it?=Если этот проект невыгодный, почему ты участвуешь в нём? 
> 4.He need to come up with explanations that make sense.=Он должен придумать понятные (or внятные) объяснения.

----------


## Vadim84

4.He need to come up with explanations that make sense. = Он должен придумать здравые/логичные объяснения.

----------


## chaika

подходит ли здесь «разумный» и пр.?

----------


## Ramil

> подходит ли здесь «разумный» и пр.?

 Не знаю насчёт "и пр.", разумный подходит. 
It makes sense to invest in India now 
may be translated like:
Сейчас ст*о*ит вкладывать деньги в Индию.

----------

